# Super Street Fighter 4



## MasterSkadu (Feb 16, 2010)

For those who have or have been keeping up with Capcom. You know about Street Fighter 4, and if you really been keeping, up you know about Super Street Fighter 4 and the new characters (Cody, Guy, DJ, Adon, and the newest character Juri)
NOW to the new biggest news. If your a fan of Street Fighter 3, by numerous fan request to capcom. From Street Fighter 3 Ibuki, Makoto, and Dudley are officially in the new Super Street Fighter 4!

View attachment 9357

View attachment 9358

View attachment 9359


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

No Yun, Yang, Elena nor Alex?

Yeah, No thanks.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2010)

Makoto looks... strange, but Ibuki and Dudley look great. There's still one more character to be announced, right?

Makes me wish I had a PS3. ;_;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's still one more character to be announced, right?


Nope, That's it.


SirRob said:


> Makes me wish I had a PS360. ;_;


Fixed.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Nope, That's it.


So Hakan was already announced?


----------



## MasterSkadu (Feb 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No Yun, Yang, Elena nor Alex?
> 
> Yeah, No thanks.



Yun and Yang I would love to see as well, seeing they have started in Alpha series as well, Elena I would love to see cause of her being the opposite from Dudley and Bulrog. Alex...eehhh I'm not too sure...he was lucky enough to show up on Tatasu. vs Cap. You know now that I think about it...Sean would be cool to see..it would finally settle to the "who is better issue" between Sean and Dan (Sean is better X3P) Plus it would have all the shoto. fighters in all the street fighter game at the same time. Also back on Yun and Yang, I'm surprised they haven't made any ref to them and their relationship to Gen and back from street fighter (1) Lee.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So Hakan was already announced?


 Yup.


MasterSkadu said:


> Yun and Yang I would love to see as well, seeing they have started in Alpha series as well.


Wait, What?



MasterSkadu said:


> Plus it would have all the shoto fighters in all the street fighter game at the same time.


We have like five Shotos, No more.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yup.


Proof. ):<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Proof. ):<


 Uh, Last year?


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 17, 2010)

Needs more Urien.

Or fucking Q. Q would have worked for this turtlefest of a game.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, Last year?


So then you have pics of him? Gameplay footage?


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So then you have pics of him? Gameplay footage?



http://iplaywinner.com/news/2009/12...-4-teaser-image-surfaces-second-new-char.html


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> http://iplaywinner.com/news/2009/12...-4-teaser-image-surfaces-second-new-char.html


Oh hey, it's... err... ...really small...

I meant like, an official confirmation.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 17, 2010)

That's how capcom confirms shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

Makoto's english voice actor should never speak Japanese again.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoOqT4oynzo

Oh **** Makoto totally went Rock Lee on Fei Long!!

Ibuki's voice was... unexpected for me. Dudley is all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2010)

Ibuki, awn da scene. :3



But God, They ruined Makoto.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ibuki, awn da scene. :3
> 
> 
> 
> But God, They ruined Makoto.


Capcom's done much worse. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-vqQlh7hXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qG4AlK1qk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ_FSVWR6ZE


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Capcom's done much worse. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-vqQlh7hXo


 Meh. Not as bad as S/SF4's VA


SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qG4AlK1qk&feature=related


 Devil may cry sucks


SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ_FSVWR6ZE


Mega Man 8's VA was actually pretty fitting, TBH.


----------



## Mykell (Feb 22, 2010)

Ryu, akuma, abel, t. Hawk, deejay, and makoto. Gonna have a little something for everyone >


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 22, 2010)

So now starts Capcom's many Street Fighter 4 expansions. I bet the next one will be called Street Fighter 4 Turbo Edition.

Geez, I'm going to be quoted in a negative way now.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 22, 2010)

What I think is hilarious is how everyone was _surprised _when this was announced. Seriously, what were you expecting?


----------



## Mykell (Feb 22, 2010)

Riptor said:


> What I think is hilarious is how everyone was _surprised _when this was announced. Seriously, what were you expecting?



I dont think the expansion was as surprising as the decision to make it a stand-alone game. This day and age people expect such things to be downloadable content, though to an extent, based on how much is being added and possibly changed, i dont really blame capcom for giving it a separate physical release.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 1, 2010)

MitchZer0 said:


> So now starts Capcom's many Street Fighter 4 expansions. I bet the next one will be called Super Street Fighter 4â€²:Champion Edition .


Fixed.

And SFII didn't have _that_ many expansions.

Street Fighter II': Champion Edition
Street Fighter II': Hyper Fighting
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers
Super Street Fighter II Turbo 

Yeah, That's not alot. :/


----------



## Riptor (Mar 2, 2010)

http://media.eventhubs.com/images/2010/02/28_hakanpic.jpg

Here's an incredibly blurry pic of the other new guy, Hakan. Apparently, he's canon gay, but that's just what I saw through one random forum post.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 2, 2010)

Riptor said:


> http://media.eventhubs.com/images/2010/02/28_hakanpic.jpg
> 
> Here's an incredibly blurry pic of the other new guy, Hakan. Apparently, he's canon gay, but that's just what I saw through one random forum post.


Another gay guy?

wth?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2010)

Riptor said:


> http://media.eventhubs.com/images/2010/02/28_hakanpic.jpg
> 
> Here's an incredibly blurry pic of the other new guy, Hakan. Apparently, he's canon gay, but that's just what I saw through one random forum post.


Hakan x Zangief. <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hakan x Zangief. <3


 Zangief isn't gay anymore.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Zangief isn't gay anymore.


Pfft, next you're gonna say Fox McCloud's not gay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pfft, next you're gonna say Fox McCloud's not gay.


Zangief IS gay.  Actually, the Japanese stereotype for a gay
man is a big hairy scantily clad (usually in something like a thong) man,
often with a mustache.  Well, Zangief fits most of the bill, sans the
'stache (which I guess would be what Eagle's there for).  

On a side note, although the "dislikes young women" thing was added to his bio onlyrecently (come SFZ3), Zangief's SUPPOSEDLY been officially gay ever sincehe was first designed.

More CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence is things like Zangief's special
intro with Eagle (which MIGHT be a joke on how both men are gay, although it could also just be a simple display of how they both have whirling moves) and one of Zangief's win quotes to Ryu in Street Fighter Zero 3: "I don't like projectiles, but I like you personally...."

I've been told that SFZ3 quotes like this one imply heavily that he's gay
worded in ways where the implication is meant to be obvious (but of course
could be lost in the translation when non-Japanese readers read it). The
phrase is "Omae wa suki da!", which can be a phrase for someone confessing
feelings for someone else.  HOWEVER, as no official statement can be
found despite our searching, right now all I can say is that it's POSSIBLE
that Capcom meant to IMPLY a gayness POSSIBLY but not as obviously as they
did with Eagle, until further information can be turned up otherwise.
Perhaps it's just meant to be an ambiguously gay-type joke, even.


Eagle is also gay.


Because he's a tribute to Freddie Mercury of Queen, His win quote, "The show must go on", is a heavy indicator of this.

Freddie Mercury was gay, thus Eagle is apparently gay, too.  Many of his quotes in the Japanese version of CvS2 show this, beyond the point where you can just say he's weird (He even tells Morrigan that she'll never be able to seduce him for reasons he's not going to elaborate on, and tells Rock that a young boy like Rock needs 'all kinds of' experiences' ).  This was censored a little for the US version of CvS2, but you can tell he's still gay there, too. Many of Eagle's win quotes in SFZ3 for the Gameboy Advance are along the same lines.  It's not just Eagle's own quotes, either.  Guile in CvS2 (most character to character quotes are in the Japanese version, only, as always) remarks to him, "There's guys like you in the military, but no thanks for me!" and Yun is just more than a bit trying to keep his distance from Eagle in his win quote to him in Zero 3.  Eagle also does things like tell Sakura he doesn't care for schoolgirls and tell Chun-Li to cover her legs


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't believe you typed that out yourself. 

And tl;dr Zangief has obvious references to his sexuality, but Capcom has not confirmed anything. Plus obviously gay character is gay, but yet again it's not confirmed..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't believe you typed that out yourself.


 Much like you didn't read my post?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Much like you didn't read my post?


I read it, how else could I tell that you just copypasta'd that from somewhere? A long, straight, sincere response with regular emotes and frequent use of parenthesis? Come on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I read it, how else could I tell that you just copypasta'd that from somewhere?


 Oh lawl.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh lawl.


Now that's the Perverted Impact I've come to know and love. ^___^


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope Dudley is high tier so I can play him.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I hope Dudley is high tier so I can play him.


Tiers are for queers!


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tiers are for queers!



Tiers are for tournament players that want to get prizes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Tiers are for tournament players that want to get prizes.


 Big lols.


SirRob said:


> Now that's the Perverted Impact I've come to know and love. ^___^


 Ewwww. ):


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Tiers are for tournament players that want to get prizes.



Someone needs to watch Kuroda play Q in 3S. =D

Tiers are really debatable anyway.  They are almost constantly changing in one form or another.  When 3S first came out, everyone thought Yun was a terrible character and placed him low on the list.  Then people discovered the wonders of Genei-Jin and he shot to the top.  In ST, Dee Jay used to be one of the worst characters in the game until people started exploring him more and he became a solid middle ground character.

All in all, no match is unwinable with any character.  There are certainly clear advantage and disadvantage match-ups, but nothing that guarantees a win or a loss.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Also I wonder if FA:U is running a tourney with Vanilla SF4 or with SSF4 since it will be out by then...  Need to get my T. Hawk thing on.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Mykell said:


> Someone needs to watch Kuroda play Q in 3S. =D
> 
> Tiers are really debatable anyway.  They are almost constantly changing in one form or another.  When 3S first came out, everyone thought Yun was a terrible character and placed him low on the list.  Then people discovered the wonders of Genei-Jin and he shot to the top.  In ST, Dee Jay used to be one of the worst characters in the game until people started exploring him more and he became a solid middle ground character.
> 
> All in all, no match is unwinable with any character.  There are certainly clear advantage and disadvantage match-ups, but nothing that guarantees a win or a loss.



I've heard all the "you can do well as any character" rhetoric, the fact remains at the end of the day that some characters are better than others, and the same skill on a better character will take you farther.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Mykell said:


> Also I wonder if FA:U is running a tourney with Vanilla SF4 or with SSF4 since it will be out by then...  Need to get my T. Hawk thing on.



It will probably be vanilla since I doubt they're really all that savvy on the new SF releases.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I've heard all the "you can do well as any character" rhetoric, the fact remains at the end of the day that some characters are better than others, and the same skill on a better character will take you farther.


Bullshit, 

Justin wong(?) Uses low tier characters like Sean, Alex, etc.
and he still wins against top tier characters like Ken, Yun, Chun-li etc.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Bullshit,
> 
> Justin wong(?) Uses low tier characters like Sean, Alex, etc.
> and he still wins against top tier characters like Ken, Yun, Chun-li etc.



And then watch Justin Wong play at EVO or SBO, he goes right to Chun-Li. I don't think you understand tiers, they don't mean more than skill, but when you put two equally skilled players together tiers are what it boils down to.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

Tiers really don't matter unless you use your character to its absolute best potential. And there is a very small amount of people that can actually do that.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tiers really don't matter unless you use your character to its absolute best potential. And there is a very small amount of people that can actually do that.



No, no again. You people really have no idea what tier lists are do you? They are an assessment of what characters are advantaged against other characters, with the characters having the most favorable match-ups being considered higher tier than characters that have fewer. SOME CHARACTERS ARE BETTER THAN OTHERS, if you agree with this statement, you're agreeing with tiers. If you don't agree with this statement and wanna say a bunch of optimistic garbage like "everyone is high tier if you play them right", you're once again showing a lack of understanding of what tier lists actually are and what they measure.

Edit: Tell me Sagat and Guile are equally powerful characters, fucking do it.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> No, no again. You people really have no idea what tier lists are do you? They are an assessment of what characters are advantaged against other characters, with the characters having the most favorable match-ups being considered top tier.


That's exactly why I said they don't matter unless you can use a character to its full potential.

Most of the time people just use tier lists as an excuse, when they're really losing because of their lack of skill.

I can't say anything about Street Fighter IV, as I've only played it once. However, I main Guile in Street Fighter II, and have beaten people's Sagat plenty of times.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

That's worthless anecdotal evidence, I play so much Street Fighter that I can beat most people's Akuma with my Zangief in SFII. The point remains that if they were even halfway decent with Akuma they'd be wiping the floor with me, tiers assume all things even.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> That's worthless anecdotal evidence, I play so much Street Fighter that I can beat most people's Akuma with my Zangief. The point remains that if they were even halfway decent with Akuma they'd be wiping the floor with me, tiers assume all things even.


That's exactly what I'm saying, once again. Tiers assume all things even, but the fact is, matches are almost never even.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Things don't have to be even, tiers still apply. Let's take my skill and then give me Akuma and that same person Zangief, he would be royally fucked beyond all measure because I've just been put into a situation that is heavily in my favor because of a character match-up, and I was already a superior player. Or, if we were closer in skill, I'd now be winning easily, because it's a 9-1 matchup.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe you should just stop sucking at the game.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you'd actually find fairly quickly that I'm quite good at the game, that's why I don't let stupid things like picking a flawed character hold me back from my maximum potential. I did that shit, I played Gen for Vanilla SFIV, I beat people and did quite well for myself. But it doesn't change the fact that his awfulness makes every win an uphill battle when I could just pick Sagat and stomp people into grease without even trying.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> That's worthless anecdotal evidence, I play so much Street Fighter that I can beat most people's Akuma with my Zangief in SFII. The point remains that if they were even halfway decent with Akuma they'd be wiping the floor with me, tiers assume all things even.



I know very well what a tier list is.  Both of you are right.  But tiers are always changing.  Not long ago, Akuma was mid in SF4, now he's top.  And apparently not everyone puts full faith in the tier list even in tourney's.  Evo09, top seven players, not a single Sagat to be seen.  Ryu, Rufus, Boxer, and there was even a Cammy in there.

I'm not arguing the purpose of tier lists, or their validity in tournament play.  But the difference in characters in regards to SF4 according to it isn't that great.  5-5 being even, 6-4 being a slight advantage and 7-3 being a significant advantage, the majority of characters are in the 5-5 and 6-4 range.  Reason why most don't see a larger spread of characters at tourneys is probably lack of interest in taking small risks.

At the end of the day, there isn't anything bad about using higher tier characters, but they most certainly don't promise you a victory.  You play the player more over than you play the character.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Things don't have to be even, tiers still apply. Let's take my skill and then give me Akuma and that same person Zangief, he would be royally fucked beyond all measure because I've just been put into a situation that is heavily in my favor because of a character match-up, and I was already a superior player. Or, if we were closer in skill, I'd now be winning easily, because it's a 9-1 matchup.


Well okay, matches don't have to be exactly even. However, what you're saying justifies the fact that winning and losing is based more on skill than tiers, up until the point where both players are using their characters to their fullest potential. That is because, at that point, it is impossible for one player to become more skilled than the other, and so tiers are the main factor determining matches.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Ryu, Rufus, and Boxer are top tier characters, their presence doesn't prove much, and yes, you can do well with inferior characters, no one will argue against that.

It doesn't take TOP potential to make tiers apply, it just takes some degree of competence and meta game strategy.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Things don't have to be even, tiers still apply. Let's take my skill and then give me Akuma and that same person Zangief, he would be royally fucked beyond all measure because I've just been put into a situation that is heavily in my favor because of a character match-up, and I was already a superior player. Or, if we were closer in skill, I'd now be winning easily, because it's a 9-1 matchup.



Akuma has a clear advantage, yes, but not THAT much.  That's a 7-3 in Akuma's favor.

And Rufus was Mid tier for a while before people realized he was pretty damn good. =)


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Mykell said:


> Akuma has a clear advantage, yes, but not THAT much.  That's a 7-3 in Akuma's favor.



We were talking SFII at the time, I was using HDR as my standpoint wherein Akuma and Zangief are a 9-1. When matchups get THAT bad, tiers are nearly all of what matters because there is something fundamentally broken about the matchup.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Ryu, Rufus, and Boxer are top tier characters, their presence doesn't prove much, and yes, you can do well with inferior characters, no one will argue against that.
> 
> It doesn't take TOP potential to make tiers apply, it just takes some degree of competence and meta game strategy.


You're right. For tier lists to apply, the two players have to have a gap of skill level proportionate to the advantage/disadvantage their character has in that particular match-up.

But players are always changing their skill levels, which makes it impossible to say that they won or lost because of tiers, unless, once again, they're both using the characters to their fullest potential.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Also you've got to realize that Capcom is infamous for intentionally making some characters bad and others good. Gen, for example, was made awful because they wanted playing him to feel "challenging". That's why there are things like this:

Tiger Uppercut- Can be karaed, 170 damage instantly, insane priority, good reach even when not karaed, FADCable on block or into ultra, can be comboed into from powerful and simple setups.

Gekiro- Cannot be karaed, 167 damage assuming you land all hits, most any normal will knock you out of it, whiffs at half body, cannot be FADCed, has some ultra setups that are impractical and force you to stop the move halfway, has simple setups that are weak like s.mp or expensive ones like PPP Super.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

I have no idea what most of those terms mean. :3


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2010)

Using Gen is silly to begin with.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Using Gen is silly to begin with.



Yeah it is, it leaves you with a bitter taste in your mouth that you start to get addicted to so you continue to play him, even though he's ass awful...but you do your best.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Estidel said:


> We were talking SFII at the time, I was using HDR as my standpoint wherein Akuma and Zangief are a 9-1. When matchups get THAT bad, tiers are nearly all of what matters because there is something fundamentally broken about the matchup.



Akuma in HDR is broken to begin with.  I give Sirlin props for the attempt, and he is more balanced in HDR, but still broken.  I think it was Damdai who finally proved that by.  Standing forward should NOT be the vest AA in the game, and an inescapable RD is kinda lame.  But oh well.  One can only do so much.

Are you gonna be at FA:U?  Would love to get some matches in with ya, and i mean that sincerely.   or perhaps you play online, PSN, XBL, GGPO?


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

My stick is broken right now so I can only play on the weekends when I can borrow a friends, but I do play on GGPO. I'm not all that experienced with 3S though and that's all I play on there. My SFIV is on PC, I do have Blazblue and HDR on XBL if you play that though.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool cool.  I go by Foley on GGPO, play 3S and ST on there.  I do have HDR on XBL.  Gamertag Mykell.  Look me up sometime


----------



## Phineas (Mar 4, 2010)

Lemme tell you a little something about tiers.

As a former Guile player, I think I know pretty well what it's like to be a low tier character. It doesn't matter how well I know his frame data, hitboxes, matchups, strategies, or mindgames. Nothing I do will circumvent the fact that he has an underpowered projectile, low stun, a cr.rh during which there are 20 frames to FA/DP/Super/Ultra/anything him, a weak ultra, ZERO setups for that weak ultra, the inability to flash kick FADC anything, and I could go on. And it's not like he has any redeeming factors, either.

I'm tired of Guile. I'm tired of outplaying somebody, and they just pull out some miraculous ultra and paint me up. I wanna just have priority, just whore it out, and get the free damage.

You're damn right I play Rufus just cause he's top tier. That's made my life so much better.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2010)

SF4 is just stupid.

But anyways, I hope that there are tons of shenanigans when SSF4 drops.
As far as I've seen, there hasn't been much info on what has changed for the original cast, so I'm curious what all will be discovered when the game is out.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 4, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> SF4 is just stupid.
> 
> But anyways, I hope that there are tons of shenanigans when SSF4 drops.
> As far as I've seen, there hasn't been much info on what has changed for the original cast, so I'm curious what all will be discovered when the game is out.



I doubt there will be any kind of change list, so everything is up to the players to learn.  We do know a few things, however...

Sagat's health has been reduced, as has his ultra damage
Ryu's fierce DP hits twice, second hit knocks down
FADC to Ultra combo damage has been nerfed
Rumor has it the DP shortcut is being changed/removed


----------



## Estidel (Mar 4, 2010)

As much as it pains me to say it the developers have posted on their blog that the DPM shortcut with all of its lenience and combo ruining glory is still in the game. Also Sagat has an evasion move now and word on the street is that he's actually better than he was before.

Funny story: I once set a Ryu up in training mode to throw hadoukens over and over, he did so just fine for several minutes, more than long enough to establish that I had correctly inputted the motion, and out of nowhere he throws a shoryuken.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 11, 2010)

http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/35904/super-street-fighter-iv/videos/ssf4_trl_trailer_30810.html

Actually Hakan trailer, he's creepy and gross and awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

MMMM E.HONDA x ZANGIEF x RUFUS x HAKAN ACTION!!
Wait. Ewww why is he raping EVERYONE?!? He needs to learn some control!
Speaking of control, why does he have so many daughters?! I thought he was gay!
I think I just puked a little... But I think that means he's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 11, 2010)

There was no actual evidence of him being gay, people just assumed.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Estidel said:


> There was no actual evidence of him being gay, people just assumed.


That makes me sad. ): (In my pants.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> E.HONDA


He was only gay in first SF2 movie



SirRob said:


> RUFUS


Not gay


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> He was only gay in first SF2 movie
> 
> 
> Not gay


Yes, they're not. But Hakan does not care.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, they're not. But I don't care.


 Fixed.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


You know me so well. ;D


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

lol super spin fighter 4


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know me so well. ;D


 No I don't, Get out.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No I don't, Get out.


Get out as in 'you're friends with Oprah? Get out!' or 'wtf noob gtfo'?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Get out as in 'you're friends with Oprah? Get out!' or 'wtf noob gtfo'?


 Both.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

Also the presentation on character and stage select in Super is very good, a major improvement.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

Now if they could make the game not suck, that'd be amazing.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

The game doesn't suck, your only complaint seems to be that it's a turtlefest. Which it isn't, at least once you learn to do something besides mash out moves. Games should be boring unless you're good at them, and I mean 300+ hours good, period.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Both.


That makes me go  and  at the same time.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

Estidel said:


> The game doesn't suck, your only complaint seems to be that it's a turtlefest. Which it isn't, at least once you learn to do something besides mash out moves. Games should be boring unless you're good at them, and I mean 300+ hours good, period.



Dude, eat a dick, seriously.

I play the game, it's boring as hell.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Dude, eat a dick, seriously.
> 
> I play the game, it's boring as hell.



And what's fun? Playing a grindy as fuck action MMORPG except it lacks the MMO part of it?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 12, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Dude, eat a dick, seriously.
> 
> I play the game, it's boring as hell.


Clearly you haven't played an FPS... >_>


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=65138


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

If you suck at Monster Hunter, that's your problem. I was talking about Street Fighter being boring, brah.

Humor me if you have a 360, let's play some.
Or anything on GGPO.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

As said earler in the thread, my stick is busted. After my next paycheck, I'll play you.

I've played Monster Hunter for a grand total of like 5 hours, I can't stand cooperative or single player games.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

Ballin', feel free to add me. Gamertag is Gromkii.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

It'd be GGPO, I don't have consoles. Buying one for Super.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh gotcha. What do you actually play on it?

I'm pretty sure my handle on it is Horrorshow.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

Third Strike, I can passably play Super Turbo but I don't like how any character in that game plays so I try to avoid it.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

A'ight. 3s it is then. 'Cause I really don't like playing ST, either.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Dude, eat a dick, seriously.
> 
> I play the game, it's boring as hell.


Estidel tried to take a shot at MH games but was distracted by a wild herd of giant cocks and his natural instinct to shove them into every orifice he has took over so he got distracted.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2010)

You know you can invalidate one's opinion entirely by a single sentence.

Example: When someone calls MH an MMORPG.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 14, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know you can invalidate one's opinion entirely by a single sentence.
> 
> Example: When someone calls MH an MMORPG.



It's not an MMORPG, it's a shitty action RPG that tries to copy the MMORPG formula. Hence my saying 'without the MMO'.

You guys should learn to accept that maybe you can like something that isn't very good or dislike something that is, there are tons of games I like that I know are shitty as all hell.

In fact, I fall for this exact same bullshit with Legend of Mana, I love that game and to me it's a lot of fun. However, it's a terrible game, games aren't made good by how fun they are to play.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's an action game with some minor RPG elements, dude. But hey, you probably think anything with statistics is an RPG. Next thing you'll tell me is that RTS's are RPGs.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 14, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's an action game with some minor RPG elements, dude. But hey, you probably think anything with statistics is an RPG. Next thing you'll tell me is that RTS's are RPGs.



Statistics don't make RPGs, one character that you improve the capabilities of over a period of time makes an RPG. This is a pretty moot point too, not to mention that every resource I can find online is also classifying it as an action RPG, so you're just arguing to argue.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2010)

And no, your character only improves because of you changing gears (which is found in most games btw), but generally it's still in the player's instincts than the equipment themselves.

The Japanese devs label it as an action game.

That's like classifying Smash as a fighting game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 14, 2010)

Estidel will you please go now.

Hey guys my name's Estidel and I have no idea what the fuck i'm talking about.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 14, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And no, your character only improves because of you changing gears (which is found in most games btw), but generally it's still in the player's instincts than the equipment themselves.
> 
> The Japanese devs label it as an action game.
> 
> That's like classifying Smash as a fighting game.



Do you honestly think that equipping new gear isn't improving your character? Unless that gear is something that will frequently be removed from your character, and not in lieu of different gear, you just improved your character.

Until you give me something other than 'ur dumb' as a reason why I'm wrong, I don't see how I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Estidel tried to take a shot at MH games but was distracted by a wild herd of giant cocks and his natural instinct to shove them into every orifice he has took over so he got distracted.


Obv.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 15, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Do you honestly think that equipping new gear isn't improving your character? Unless that gear is something that will frequently be removed from your character, and not in lieu of different gear, you just improved your character.
> 
> Until you give me something other than 'ur dumb' as a reason why I'm wrong, I don't see how I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about.



Well duh. You use a better gear. It's the same logic on using better weapons in an FPS.

Improving a character is NOT unique in RPGs.


----------

